# SoCal Blues G2004 ECNL Regional Team Seeking Impact Player



## Jon Garcia (Jun 17, 2019)

If you are interested in competing in the new ECNL Regional League with one of the top clubs for female players, you can contact coach Alex at 949-609-9540. We practice in south OC/Great Park area Monday/Wednesday.

Seeking a couple of more high level/impact players to add to our roster.


----------

